
Apple Watch Series 6 delivers breakthrough wellness and fitness capabilities - theBashShell
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/09/apple-watch-series-6-delivers-breakthrough-wellness-and-fitness-capabilities/
======
alde
Most sport/smart watches like Garmin and Suunto have had a blood oxygen
measurement function for a couple years now. Not sure what the "breakthrough"
is here, I guess it is the Fitness+ app.

~~~
spoopyskelly
The breakthrough is that it is included in a good product, instead of a shitty
one.

